# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Plâncton vivo/inerte - Gorgónias/Corais Não Fotossintéticos

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Boa tarde a todos
Tal como escrevi, com este tópico inicio o tema da alimentação de corais não fotossintéticos com plâncton vivo, muito embora e até ao momento só esteja a usar o que disponho que é justamente fito-plâncton 5-15 microns inerte, ciclops e ovos de lagosta congelados e Copepodes liofilizados Cyclop-eeze. As redes de plâncton que encomendei à Aquarea ainda não chegaram, mas penso que não devem tardar. 

Tópicos e imagens relacionados: 
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7175

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....6011#post56011

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....6128#post56128













O mini-reef hexagonal, o *"..."u" das gorgónias"*, deverá ficar pronto este fim de semana, o mais tardar durante a próxima semana. Já tenho a bomba de retorno. Já chegou o escumador (Tipo Aquamedic 1000) e estou a estudar a bomba. Os candeeiros já os tenho (3) pequenos, 2 com lâmpadas compactas 9W actínica (Osram) e 1 com lâmpada compacta branca 5w. Os ramos de coral para fixar as gorgónias e também para decorar o mini-reef já estão também prontos. Falta a caixa depuradora (=sump) onde irá ficar a RV e o refugio. Vamos lá ver se fica tudo pronto e funcionar antes do fim de ste mês de Janeiro :Coradoeolhos:  :HaEbouriffe:  :Big Grin: 

Entretanto tenho a gorgónia purpura magnifica que ainda não consegui identificar e de que coloco algumas imagens obtidas há dois dias. 

Imagens recentes:











Continuo a alimentar a gorgónia com os alimentos que acima mencionei e que são os que disponho. Inicialmente alimentei dois dias seguidos, mas agora começo a fazer intervalos de dois dias sem alimentar e a gorgónia até ao momento está a responder bem. 

Já a prever o sistema do mini-reef hexagonal, adicionei 3 Dunckerocampus dactyliophorus que andam (nadam) por todo o lado, à noite dormem junto da gorgónia e de dia têm uma "estação de serviço de limpeza" :HaEbouriffe:  "instalada" próximo de uma pequena gruta formada entre a Pectinia e a RV. Lá, "recebem" quem o pretender para limpeza de pele, escamas, etc...e isso quando não andam a nadar e a alimentar-se pelo sistema. Estes, ou peixes desta espécie e género, serão os habitantes previstos para o mini-reef assim como as Cyprea moneta. 

De momento é o que posso escrever além de aproveitar para publicar a tradução de um dos artigos que o Rui Ferreira de Almeida fez a gentileza de nos proporcionar, obrigado Rui :yb677: . O artigo em causa versa experiências feitas em 2000 e 2001, enquanto que o segundo artigo que ainda não traduzi é recente e já apresenta evoluções bem significativas que contrariam alguns insucessos mencionados no artigo aqui traduzido e publicado, nomeadamente ao nível das Dendronephthyas. Por isso e tal como  o _J. Charles Delbeek_ diz no fim do seu artigo, as coisas estão a mudar e um dia agora já cada vez mais próximo, será comum ver estes magníficos animais a prosperar nos sistemas domésticos, tal como acontece e aconteceu com os que agora prosperam e não o faziam há 15 ou 20 anos atrás. 




> http://www.marineaquarium.nl/februari-2006english.php
> http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2002/1/aafeature
> 
>  Pedro , aqui vão 2 excelentes artigos para quem quer manter corais não fotossintéticos. Achei muito interessante a utilização de um reactor de Kalak para alimentar com os produtos da Fauna Marin duma forma constante ao ritmo da evaporação. 
>  Se a minha loucura não tivesse temporariamente contida seria o tipo de aquário que eu também montava agora.
>  Cump.
>  Rui


Artigo de J. Charles Delbeek -  http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2002/1/aafeature Tradução: Pedro Nuno Ferreira  www.reefforum.net
*Corais não fotossintéticos: São mesmo muito trabalhosos/Dificeis!*

*Palavras-chave: Águas Profundas; Alimentação; J. Charles Delbeek, Não fotossintético; Aquário de corrente (NT: ou de fluxo), Scleronephthya; Dendronephthya; Sem zooxantelas*

*Nos últimos 15 anos, a capacidade para recriar um pedaço de um recife vivo na nossa casa, atingiu níveis sem precedentes. Com o desenvolvimento de iluminação de alta intensidade, a manutenção de corais que requerem luz tornou-se possível e está agora ao alcance de quase qualquer aquarista. Corais tais como Acropora, Montipora e Seriatopora são agora geralmente criados e reproduzidos por fragmentação nos aquários domésticos. Contudo, ainda existe um grupo de corais que apesar de todos os avanços dos últimos 15 anos, ainda se mostram quase impossíveis de manter. Embora existam casos isolados em que algum sucesso foi relatado, a manutenção destes corais por longos períodos de tempo, em que crescimento e propagação atingiram níveis naturais, ainda permanece elusivo. Geralmente conhecidos por corais sem zooxantelas ou não fotossintéticos, incluem várias famílias e géneros. Estes incluem corais moles tais como Chironephthya, Dendronephthya, Scleronephthya, Siphonogorgia e Stereonephthya, gorgónias tais como Acabaria, Acalcygorgia, Melithaea* 

*NT: Exemplos :* 

*http://perso.orange.fr/sulawesi.biol...LERAXONIA.html*

*http://www.seewasserlexikon.de/weich..._mutabilis.htm*



*e Suberogorgia, corais pretos e corais arame tais como Anthipathes e Cirriphates, hidrocorais como Stylaster e Distichopora e é claro, corais duros do género Tubastrea. Muito embora o termo coral mole seja usado para descrever um grupo de corais, deve ser salientado que isso é um termo genérico usado primariamente para corais da subordem Alcyoniia.*

 
*Fotografia de aquário de corrente (NT: Fluxo, Torrente). Fotografia por S. Brown.*


*Diagrama esquemático de um aquário simples de corrente que usa uma hélice movida por motor.*

**

*Aquário de corrente (NT: Torrente) que usa hélice movida por motor*

*As razões para os fracos níveis de sucesso com a maioria destes corais podem ser ligadas ao facto de que necessitam de se alimentar de plâncton. Alimentação suficiente do tipo e tamanho correcto tem de ser fornecida. Até recentemente muito pouco era conhecido sobre os requisitos de alimentação destes corais. A vasta maioria dos corais moles e gorgónias disponíveis no passatempo* (*NT: = Hobby) dependem enormemente das zooxantelas para a sua nutrição. Contudo, estudos recentes demonstram que as zooxantelas podem não conseguir proporcionar as necessidades totais nutricionais de todos os corais moles. Fabricius e Klumpp (1995) descobriram que doze espécies dos corais fotossintéticos mais comuns investigados na grande barreira de recife não conseguiam alcançar os seus requisitos de carbono apenas pela fotossíntese. Isto levanta a questão de onde obtêm o seu carbono? Muitos octocorais são conhecidos por politróficos para se alimentarem, o que significa que são capazes de obter nutrição de mais do que uma fonte (Williams, 1993). Fontes possíveis podem ser uma ou todas as seguintes: absorção directa de nutrientes, ingestão de zoo-plâncton e/ou fito-plâncton, ingestão de neve marinha com as suas bactérias e material orgânico agarrado. Vários estudos demonstraram que os corais moles, gorgónias e penas do mar podem alimentar-se de uma grande variedade de zoo-plâncton tal como nauplias e ovas de copepodes, ovas de invertebrados e outros pequenos organismos de fraca mobilidade. Muitos destes estudos foram efectuados em laboratório usando comidas artificiais (Artémia) ou zoo-plâncton natural concentrado de densidade desconhecida (Fabricius et al, 1995a). Estes estudos demonstraram que os octocorais tendem a ser altamente selectivos por formas não evasivas tais como larvas de molusco; indicando fraca capacidade de captura de presas mais elusivas tais como copepodes grandes adultos. Esta fraca capacidade de captura deve-se muito provavelmente à falta de nematocistos eficazes, resultando na selecção de presas com menos mobilidade (Fabricius et al, 1995a). De facto, Fabricius (dados não publicados) descobriu que a falta de capacidade de se alimentar de zoo-plâncton era generalizada entre os géneros de corais moles sem zooxantelas  na Grande Barreira de Recife (i.e. três espécies de Sarcophyton, duas espécies de Sinularia, Cladiella sp, Nephthea sp. e Paralemnalia sp.) O papel que o zoo-plâncton desempenha na alimentação dos octocorais fotossintéticos, é até ao momento, pouco claro, mas nova informação está a demonstrar de que contribuem apenas com uma pequena porção ao bolo nutricional de muitos dos octocorais (Fabricius et. al. 1995 a ). Contudo muitos dos estudos que se debruçaram sobre a capacidade dos corais em se alimentarem de zoo-plâncton, frequentemente usaram nauplias de artémia como presas sob situação controlada. A Artémia é principalmente grande e não será de admirar dado o pequeno tamanho e fraqueza dos nematocistos de muitos corais moles, que não seja facilmente capturada. Talvez zoo-plâncton mais pequeno como as nauplios de copepodes, rotiferos ou infusórios marinhos possam ser fornecidos? Seja como for, a questão permanece, se não for zoo-plâncton, então quais são as suas presas principais?  * 

**





*O fito-plâncton é uma ordem de magnitude mais comum em recifes de coral do que o zoo-plâncton. Estudos demonstraram que o fito-plâncton é reduzido nos recifes de coral, porém para onde vai ninguém sabe (in Fabricius et al., 1995 a). Em 1961, Roushdy e Hansen demonstraram que o coral não simbiótico Alcyonium difitatum se alimentava com fito-plâncton etiquetado 14C (in Fabricius et al., 1995 b). Em 1969, foi demonstrado que a pena do mar de águas temperadas Ptilosarcus gurneyi, se alimentava primariamente de fito-plâncton; a sua cor laranja vivo, resultado de carotenoides derivados da dieta de dinoflagelados (in Best, 1988). Elyakova et al. (1981), num exame geral de carbo-hidrases em invertebrados marinhos, descobriu a presença de laminarinase e amilase em três espécies do coral mole com zooxantelas Alcyonium, enzimas envolvidas na digestão de material vegetal. Foi só em 1995 que Fabricius et al. publicou documentos que demonstravam claramente que o coral mole sem zooxantelas do mar vermelho Dendronephthya hemprichi, se alimentava extensivamente de fito-plâncton, conseguindo carbono mais do que suficiente para dar cobertura aos requisitos de respiração e crescimento. Muito embora esta espécie também se alimente de zoo-plâncton, apenas 2.4-3,5% do requisito diário de carbono deste coral é alcançado pela ingestão de zoo-plâncton. Em três outros octorais não fotossintéticos do mar vermelho, D. sinaiensis, Scleronephthya corymbosa e a gorgónia Acabaria, foi constatada a existência de grandes quantidades de fito-plâncton nas suas cavidades gastro-vasculares (Fabricius et al., 1995 b). Adaptações para a captura de fito-plâncton incluem os pequenos espaços entre as pinulas da D. Hemprichi, que parecem ser ideais para retirar fito-plâncton de águas em corrente. As espiculas grandes encontradas na coluna do corpo e à volta dos pólipos da Dendronephthya spp. Parecem funcionar mais como estrutura para manter os pólipos erectos em correntes fortes de torrente, do que proteger contra a predação, permitindo aos pólipos retirar fito-plâncton eficazmente das águas que passam (Fabricius et al 1995 a). Alguns dos crescimentos mais impressionantes de Dendronephthya spp. São frequentemente encontrados em destroços de navios naufragados no Pacífico sul, onde estruturas que se elevam bastante alto a partir do fundo e se projectam na corrente estão frequentemente abundantemente incrustadas. É tentador equipara isto com as criações de ostras, onde as ostras são penduradas em gaiolas bem acima do fundo e envolvidas por fortes correntes. Ambos os organismos se alimentam de fito-plâncton e daí beneficiam destas posições estando expostos às concentrações máximas de fito-plâncton. Em face desta nova evidência, os cientistas necessitam de reavaliar o papel do fito-plâncton na nutrição dos outros octocorais. Vários estudos estão presentemente em curso para determinar até que ponto ambas as espécies de corais com zooxantelas e sem zooxantelas de facto se alimentam de fito-plâncton.* 

*Outro modo de alimentação pode ser a captura de flocos de muco frequentemente chamados de neve marinha. Estes compõem-se de detritos, bactérias, protozoários, e possivelmente de fito-plâncton apanhado no muco. A fonte desse muco é muito provavelmente de corais moles e corais duros, que se libertam de crescimentos epizoicos e excesso de carbono e gorduras, libertando muco. Este muco não é degradado facilmente pelas bactérias e está frequentemente infestado por grandes quantodades de bactérias e eucariontes (flagelados, ciliados e diatomaceas) (Vacelet e Thomassin, 1991). Estes flocos de muco, podem ser apanhados pelas espiculas dos pólipos da Dendronephthya spp. E usados como fonte de alimento. É bem possível que os octocorais empreguem uma combinação de alguns ou todos os mecanismos de alimentação acima mencionados, com grau variável de importância para cada.*



*Aquário cilíndrico usado para a pesquisa com Dendronephthya. De notar o tubo central e tubos gémeos de retorno na parte de trás do aquário, cada conectado a uma bomba separada e temporizador. Fotografia: Norton Chan.*

*Equipado com a informação acima, primeiramente apresentada aos aficionados na Reed Aquarium volume dois, (Sprung e Delbeek, 1997), várias empresas fornecedoras do mercado dos aquários Norte Americanas agora disponibilizam várias misturas de fito-plâncton, algum vivo, algum crio preservado e algum consistindo em células mortas de algas. A maioria destes produtos foram originalmente desenvolvidos para a indústria da aquacultura. Muito embora o fito-plâncton possa ser de grande importância para os corais moles, o seu papel directo para outros corais não fotossintéticos não está assim tão bem demonstrado, e pode de facto ser questionável. Certamente que corais tais como Tubastrea spp. e antipathariana são conhecidos por predarem muito o zoo-plâncton. As necessidades de algumas gorgónias podem também ser bem alcançadas usando substitutos de zoo-plâncton tais como artémia, rotiferos e copepodes.* 

**


*Aquário logo após ser enchido e colocados os corais. Ambas as fotografias: Norton Chan*
*Como se pode apurar, as comidas necessárias são apenas uma peça do puzzle. Outro factor igualmente importante é o movimento da água; não só o tipo mas também a velocidade do movimento da água, pode ser crítico para alguns géneros, mas menos critico para outros. Dado que os pólipos de octocoral têm poucas e pequenas células urticantes (ou nenhumas) e que as sua pinulas oferecem uma grande superfície, são geralmente classificados com filtradores de suspensão, retirando finas partículas da água que passa. Como tal a sua eficácia em nutrir-se é afectada pela velocidade do fluxo da corrente, flexibilidade do pólipo e da colónia e orientação. Vários estudos demonstraram que a eficácia de alimentação aumenta geralmente para uma velocidade máxima e depois reduz-se a velocidades para além dessa.* *(Best, 1988; Sponaugle and LaBarbera, 1991; Dai and Lin, 1993; Fabricius, et al, 1995 a).**Contudo, a flexão dos pólipos e da colónia podem actuar em conjunto para aumentar a gama das velocidades das correntes sobre as quais alimentar-se de suspensão com sucesso (Sponaugle, 1991)* 
*Os pólipos por si podem modular o fluxo à sua volta, para aumentar a captura de presas. Num estudo destes efeitos de fluxo na captura de particular no octocoral não simbiótico de águas temperadas Alcyonium siderium, Patterson (1991) descobriu que fluxos baixos (2.7cm/s) os tentáculos da parte superior dos pólipos capturam a maioria das presas. A fluxos intermédios (12.2 cm/s) os tentáculos da parte inferior dentro de um pólipo, capturam a maioria das presas. Em fluxos elevados (19.8 cm/s) os pólipos ficam dobrados para baixo, formam-se redemoinhos sobre as superfícies dos pólipo e todos os tentáculos capturam presas com eficácia. A presa é aprisionada muito eficazmente nas pontas dos tentáculos relativos a localizações próximas da boca (Patterson, 1991). Não existe uma corrente única boa para todas as espécies. Por exemplo, Dai e Lin (1993) descobriram que três gorgónias não simbióticas Suberogorgia suberosa, Acanthogorgia vegae e Melithaea ochracea, alimentam-se numa gama ampla de velocidades de fluxo. A capacidade para manter os pólipos abertos foi também relacionada com as velocidades de corrente e o tamanho dos seus pólipos. A Suberogorgia suberosa tinha os pólipos maiores, que eram deformados pelas velocidades de correntes mais fracas (>10 cm/s), afectando severamente a captura. Em contraste, Melithaea ochracea, que tinha os pólipos mais curtos e menos facilmente deformáveis a velocidades de fluxo elevadas, podia alimentar-se sob as velocidades mais elevadas de fluxo (40 cm/s).*
*Acanthogorgia vegae** tinha um tamanho de pólipos intermédio e alimentava-se em fluxos de 0-24 cm/s. Muito embora todas as três se alimentassem sob fluxos de 8 cm/s, Suberogorgia suberosa detinha a faixa mais estreita de alimentação (5-10 cm/s) enquanto que Melithaea ochracea detinha a faixa mais ampla (4-40 cm/s) (Dai e Lin, 1993). Esta capacidade variável de se alimentar sob vários fluxos de corrente é um factor primordial para determinar a distribuição nos recifes. Melithaea ochracea é gorgónia a mais difundida nos recifes do sul de Taiwan, ocorrendo na parte superior das frentes de recife onde as correntes são fortes. Suberogorgia suberosa, que se alimenta numa faixa estreita de velocidades de fluxo, tem um padrão de distribuição restrito, sendo encontrada nas partes inferiores das encostas dos recifes ou sobre rochedos abrigados onde as correntes são mais fracas. Acanthgorgia vegae, que se pode alimentar em correntes relativamente fortes, é geralmente mais encontrada sobre as frentes de recife semi-expostas ou o lado lateral dos rochedos (Dai e Lin, 1993).*
*Assim o fluxo da água e as suas interacções com os pólipos e as colónias, parece influenciar muito o padrão de distribuição das colónias, crescimento das colónias, tamanho e morfologia e níveis de trocas gasosas (in Fabricius et al., 1995 a). Para resumir, aumentado fluxos, os níveis de alimentação aumentam inicialmente, atingem um pico e depois decrescem à medida que a velocidade de fluxo aumenta. Ter fluxos demasiado fortes, pode também provocar que os pólipos estejam abertos por períodos cada vez mais pequenos, e ter velocidades de fluxo demasiado baixas não estimulam os pólipos a abrir e a alimentar-se.*
**
*Aquários com vários corais, um mês depois de terem sido recolhidos. Fotografia**: Norton Chan*
*Nos aquários, a movimentação da água é predominantemente de dois tipos, laminar e caótica. Os fluxos laminares ocorrem próximo das saídas das cabeças motoras e retornos de água. Fluxos caóticos começam a aparecer para além destas fontes à medida que a água encontra resistência da água, paredes do aquário, pedras, corais. Áreas onde dois fluxos de se intersectam, também proporcionam áreas de movimento da água caótico. Contudo as áreas onde a maioria dos corais não fotossintéticos aparecem nos recifes, (ao longo de descidas e canais nos recifes) têm fluxos laminares que habitualmente operam em ciclos de maré. O fluxo da água vai aumentando gradualmente numa direcção e depois decresce, depois muda de direcção e aumenta outra vez. Existem** períodos de marés lentas entre estes dois extremos.*
*Os corais nestas regiões recebem por isso forte fluxos laminares numa direcção durante várias horas. Para estimular isso no aquário, é difícil e pode requerer desenhos (NT: concepções) diferentes de aquários e de dispositivos de movimentação de água.*
**
*Colónias de Dendronephthya localizadas ao longo do bordo exterior onde são alcançados os mais elevados níveis de fluxo.* *Fotografia Norton Chan.*
*No Aquário de Waikiki temos estado a trabalhar com um aquário cilíndrico para simular estas condições com duas bombas de água operadas por temporizadores. O Aquário contém areia viva, alguma rocha viva e tem um fluxo contínuo de água natural do mar, e assim nenhuma outra filtragem é necessária. A iluminação é fornecida por um ambiente de luz do sol natural que vem dos painéis acrílicos das clarabóias com alguma luz do sol directa durante algumas horas em cada dia. Outros formatos de aquário tais como canais e aquários de corrente, também podem ser usados. Por exemplo, no Aquário de Vancouver, no Canadá, uma exposição de gorgónias de água fria foi montada usando um aquário de corrente com bombas de elevada cavalagem/potencia para simular as fortíssimas correntes de maré que ocorrem em alguns dos desfiladeiros entre ilhas offshore da Colômbia Britânica.*
** 
*Dendronephthya* *ao longo do bordo exterior.* *Fotografia: Norton Chan.*
*No Aquário de Waikiki (NT: Aquário no Havai) temos tido sucesso moderado em manter certas espécies de coral preto, e bons sucessos com corais arame alimentando-os com uma dieta de Artémia e copepodes. O Aquário de Long Beach (NT: Aquário na Califórnia) tem tido algum sucesso com Dendronephthya, Distichopora e alguns outros corais moles usando uma diete de fito-plâncton incluindo Chlorella sp., Spirulina sp., Isochrysis sp. E Nanochloropsis sp. A essa sopa de algas, adicionam rotiferos, e artémia suplementada. Descobriram também que a Distichopora, ao contrário dos corais mole não fotossintéticos, inquestionavelmente exige baixíssimos níveis de luz. Se deixada em luz moderada que seja, organismos rapidamente aderem aos seus tecidos delicados o que resulta em mortalidade. O Aquário de Shedd em Chicago, tem há já um ano, uma colónia de Dendronephthya, que tem demonstrado crescimento assinalável. Alimentam com fito-plâncton assim como rotiferos vivos e copepodes.* *O nosso sucesso com a Dendronephthya foi menos inspirador.* 
*No início de Dezembro de 2000, recolhemos 15 pequenas colónias de Dendronephthya nas Fiji e transportámo-las para o Havai sob autorização. Presentemente (17 de Março de 2001) temos sete das quinze colónias vivas. Muito embora tenhamos experimentado vários tipos de comidas tais como fito-plâncton marinho vivo (Chaetoceros, Isochrysis, Nannochloropsis, etc), copepodes, rotiferos, suplementos de ácidos gordos e produtos de neve marinha, tivemos resultados mistos. Em alguns casos, colónias danificadas rapidamente restabeleceram os pólipos e alcançaram novo tecido, contudo, colónias estabelecidas decresceram em tamanho lentamente. Muito interessante, a maior reacção a substâncias adicionadas ao aquário ocorre de duas maneiras. Quando o interior do vidro é limpo de algas, as colónias mostram um aumento de tamanho, uma hora ou por aí mais tarde. Segundo, quando sumo descongelado lula congelada é adicionado ao aquário, as colónias apresentam o maior aumento de expansão. É provável que estes corais se alimentem em grande parte de zoo-plâncton do que o que indica a investigação actual e os aquaristas não devem confiar apenas no fito-plâncton como fonte alimentar. Peter Wilkens conseguiu manter pequenas colónias de durante algum tempo no seu aquário agitando ocasionalmente o substrato do fundo, libertando detritos e muito possivelmente bactérias e outra infauna, da qual se podem alimentar os corais.*
*Em Abril de 2001, o nosso Director Dr. Bruce Carlson, voltou das Fiji com um espécime da gorgónia Menella. Com o seu tecido de cor magenta e pólipos brancos de neve, é uma vista muito bonita quando completamente abertos! Tal como a Dendronehpthya que recolhemos anteriormente, este coral abre os seus pólipos muito frequentemente quando sumo de lula é adicionado ao aquário ou a janela do mesmo é limpa. Enquanto observava de perto os pólipos, nauplios vivos de artémia, rotiferos vivos e copepodes foram fornecidos em ensaios de alimentação separados. Mesmo os pólipos a quem a artémia foi directamente aplicada, não conseguiram segurar a comida viva que se debatia, e foi eventualmente largada. A seguir, culturas de micro algas foram experimentadas assim como Algamac, uma substancia artificial de fito-plâncton comercialmente disponível (ver www.argent-labs.com). Durante esses ensaios braços individuais dos pólipos podiam ser vistos a dobrar-se periodicamente para a boca, a varrer a superfície arbórea do pólipo. Penso que o muco sobre estes braços e as suas pínulas associadas, podem estar a apanhar células de fito-plâncton que vai a passar, passando-o em seguida para a boca para ser ingerido.*
*A orientação das colónias é outro factor que pode desempenhar um papel significativo. Colónias que foram colocadas de pé sobre o fundo arenoso no nosso sistema, inicialmente pareciam estar a dar-se bem, mas ao longo do tempo começaram a encolher em tamanho. Quando colocadas de cabeça para baixo a partir de uma estrutura de suporte, estas colónias recuperaram lentamente e pareciam muito melhor, umas mostravam mesmo crescimento novo e voltar a fixar-se ao substrato. A chave parece ser não permitir que as colónias toquem o solo com os seus ramos, isso parece irritá-las ao longo do tempo e resulta na perda de espiculas. Isto é de grande preocupação quando a colónia está esvaziada. Outra observação interessante consiste no aspecto de que o encher e esvaziar da colónia não parece seguir qualquer padrão discernível. No início da manhã as colónias estão esvaziadas e depois mais tarde na manhã enchem e assim ficam durante a maior parte do dia, ainda que o esvaziar possa ocorrer de novo a qualquer altura durante o dia.*
**
*Dendronephthya sp** por 37 metros de profundidade, Ilhas Salomão.* *Fotografia JC Delbeek*
*Como mencionado brevemente acima, o Aquario de Waikiki tem tido algum sucesso em manter vivos corais arame e corais pretos. O coral arame Cirrhipathes anguina foi mantido facilmente com artémia viva enriquecida com super Selco e Algamac e o crescimento foi prontamente evidente. O coral preto, Antipathes dichotoma, foi alimentado com copepodes vivos mas o crescimento não foi tão evidente e as colónias deteriorar-se-iam lentamente com o tempo. Recentemente, tentei alimentar este coral com copepodes congelados da Argent designados por Cyclopeez que estava a dar no meu aquário de Pseudanthias na altura. Estes eram significativamente grandes quando comparados com a artémia, cerca de duas vezes maiores. São também enriquecidos com vários pigmentos a apresentam-se laranja/vermelho vivo.*
**
*Dendronephthya sp.* *Sulawesi**,* *Indonesia**.* *De notar as espiculas vermelhas grandes embedded no tecido para suporte adicional.* *Fotografia: JC Delbeek*
*Coloquei um pequeno ramo num prato de água salgada que coloquei sob um microscópio de dissecação. Usei um conta gotas para adicionar pequenas quantidades de Cyclop-eez aos pólipos expandidos. Para minha surpresa os pólipos agarraram firmemente estes enormes copepodes e engoliam o animal inteiro expandindo a boca até que o animal inteiro passe para dentro. Aparentemente o facto de que estes não eram alvos móveis ajudou os pólipos a capturar e ingeri-los por oposição ao que acontece com presas vivas que se debatem. Assumo que a falta de qualquer movimento de água também tornou a captura da presa mais fácil. Infelizmente não tive tempo para prosseguir isto devido a outros projectos, mas gostaria de experimentar um estudo a longo termo fornecendo esta comida a uma colónia durante meses e ver se o crescimento e sobrevivência melhoram em comparação com copepodes e artémia* 
**
*Scleronephthya** com a sua distinta boca pólipo preto e tentáculos ligeiros, demonstrou ser mais fácil de manter do que as Dendronephthya spp. Fotografia JC Delbeek*
*Existem várias perguntas que permanecem para serem respondidas sobre manter corais não fotossintéticos. O papel da temperatura, orientação da colónia, composição nutricional das comidas (incluindo pigmentos), densidade da comida, as melhores técnicas para recolha do coral, e manuseamento e expedição são alguns dos aspectos que necessitam de ser investigados ao longo dos anos. Estamos a começar a ver sucesso limitado com muitos corais não fotossintéticos que costumavam ser muito difíceis de manter, e é apenas uma questão de tempo até que os aquários cheios de coloridos corais não fotossintéticos saudáveis seja tão comum como aquários cheios de Sarcophyton são hoje.* 
*J. Charles Delbeek, M.Sc.* 
*Bibliografia*
*Best, B.A. 1988.      Passive suspension feeding in a sea pen: effects of ambient flow on volume      flow rate and filtering efficiency.* *Biol. Bull**.      175:332-342.**Dai, C.D. and      M.C. Lin. 1993. The effects of flow on feeding of three gorgonians from      southern* *Taiwan**.* *J. Exp. Mar. Biol. Ecol**.      173:57-69.**Elyakova, L.A., Shevchenko,      N.M. and S.M. Avaeva.* *1981. A comparative study of      carbohydrase activities in marine invertebrates.* *Comp. Biochem. Physiol**. 69b:905-908.**Fabricius, K.E.      and D.W. Klumpp. 1995. Wide-spread mixotrophy in reef-inhabiting soft      corals: The influence of depth and colony expansion and contraction on      photosynthesis.* *Mar. Ecol. Progr. Ser**.      126:145-152.**Fabricus, K.E.,      Genin, A. and Y. Benayahu. 1995a. Flow-dependant herbivory and growth in      zooxanthellae-free soft corals.* *Limnol. Oceanogr**.      40:1290-1301.**Fabricus. K.E.,      Benayahu, Y. and A. Genin. 1995b. Herbivory in asymbiotic soft corals. Science      268:90-92.**Patterson, M.R.      1991. The effects of low on polyp-level prey capture in an octocoral, Alcyonium      siderium.* *Biol. Bull**. 180:93-102.**Sponaugle, S.      1991. Flow patterns and velocities around a suspension-feeding gorgonian      polyp: Evidence for physical models.* *J. Exp. Mar. Biol. Ecol**. 148:135-145.**Sponaugle, S. and      M. LaBarbera. 1991. Drag-induced deformation: a functional feeding      strategy in two species of gorgonians.* *J. Exp. Mar. Biol. Ecol**.      148:121-134.**Sprung, J. and      J.C. Delbeek. 1997. The Reef Aquarium: A Comprehensive Guide to the      Identification and Care of Tropical Marine Invertebrates.* *Ricordea      Publ., Coconut Grove, FL, USA, 546 pp.**Vacelet, E. and      B.A. Thomassin. 1991. Microbial utilization of coral mucus in long-term in      situ incubation over a coral reef.* *Hydrobiologia**      211:19-32.**Williams, G.C.      1993. Coral Reef Octocorals: An Illustrated Guide to the Soft Corals,      Sea Fans and Sea Pens Inhabiting the Coral Reefs of Northern Natal.* *Durban      Natural Science Museum, Durban, South Africa. 64 pp.**J. Charles Delbeek, M.Sc. 
* 
   Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno :yb624:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> De momento é o que posso escrever além de aproveitar para publicar a tradução de um dos artigos que o Rui Ferreira de Almeida fez a gentileza de nos proporcionar, obrigado Rui


Obrigado eu e obrigado nós , Forum, pela qualidade dos teus posts, pela forma como escreves e pelas excelentes traduções que nos proporcionas.
Qualquer dia junto-me à tua "onda" dos não fotossintéticos. São aquários que dão trabalho mas dão "pica" e são baratos quando comparados com um Reef clássico ( muito menos luz, menos necessidade de arrefecimento, menos escumação)
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá Pedro
Esse tipo de sistema tb é utilizado para a criação de alforrecas ou medusas no oceanário de Lisboa. Muito bom o tópico.
Um abraço

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Pedro, só agora reparei na tua tradução do Tìtulo do artigo. Permite-me discordar. "They really are hard " não seria neste caso mais bem traduzido para "Eles são mesmo difíceis" ou então "eles são mesmo trabalhosos" ? Se o título fosse "They really are hardy" então estaria de acordo com a tua tradução. Não concordas?
Eles são mais díficeis do que resistentes ,infelizmente!
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Pedro, só agora reparei na tua tradução do Tìtulo do artigo. Permite-me discordar. "They really are hard " não seria neste caso mais bem traduzido para "Eles são mesmo difíceis" ou então "eles são mesmo trabalhosos" ? Se o título fosse "They really are hardy" então estaria de acordo com a tua tradução. Não concordas?
> Eles são mais díficeis do que resistentes ,infelizmente!
> Cump.
> Rui


 :Olá: Boa tarde Rui e obrigado por estares atento porque pelo menos se mais não valorizas, o que não é o caso, lês a tradução que não sendo complicado para mim, levou-me duas horas a fazer. É cansativo porque tenho de sincronizar a velocidade do pensamento com a "lentidão" do teclar :Admirado: . O Inglês que falo e o modo como o aprendi e integrei o conhecimento, e diz quem me ouve e entende que tenho o "accent", sotaque, de Londres ou do Sul de Inglaterra (será :SbQuestion2: , pouco importa), faz com que quando leio em Inglês, penso em Inglês, mas sou Português, mesmo que parte dos meus antepassados tenham vindo da Escócia para Portugal no século 19, e Escocês não é Inglês... :Whistle: , ora mesmo assim sendo não estou livre de me enganar, e enganei-me! Porém e neste caso é muito mais do que isso. De facto eu interpretei a palavra pela minha visão do mundo, ou seja, eu vejo um copo meio cheio onde outros vêm um copo meio vazio, e assim sendo a palavra Hard pode de facto significar dificil e pode significar forte, firme, vigoroso, e eu vi/pensei/traduzi vigoroso=resistente, porque sou como sou. De facto a palavra Hardy que significa forte, resistente, robusto, seria a mais indicada para designar o que eu vi/pensei/traduzi (o copo meio cheio :Coradoeolhos:  :HaEbouriffe: ) e de facto atendendo ao tema, dificil será o que o autor pensou, escreveu e transmitiu. Mais uma vez Rui, obrigado :yb677:  pela ajuda que nos prestas.

Quanto a serem difíceis, Rui e todos :SbOk2: , antes de o ser Humano cá andar, já estes magníficos animais cá andavam e continuam por muita asneira que os seres Humanos tenham feito e façam...e.... seguramente cá continuarão depois de o ser Humano ser uma memória fóssil num museu qualquer de uma espécie qualquer que lhe tome o lugar (vê o livro do Cientista e Prof.  Português, Galopim de Carvalho e já podes ver um esboço do que poderia ter sido se em vez dos mamíferos tivessem sido os repteis a evoluir), e isto se a próxima "pancada" no planeta não o obliterar de vez, é que "pancadas" conhecidas, são três, a do permico há 220 milhões de anos e que se pensa estar algures no golfo do México, terá extinto 90% da vida existente. Há 65 milhões de anos (aí há cerca de uma hora ou duas (ou será que erá uma semana :SbQuestion2: )em tempo geológico :yb624:  :yb624: ), altura da terceira "pancada" que se pensa ter sido de um cometa, "ficamos" :Icon Cry:  sem os Dinossauros (_do Grego Deinos=Terrivel + Sauros=Reptil/Lagarto_ = Lagarto Terrível) e mais uns quantos bichos e plantas bem interessantes como aquela Libélula com 75 cm de envergadura de asas ( :EEK!: talvez não seja assim tão mau ter desaparecido :EEK!:  :yb624: ), vai daí que ficou um pequeno mamífero tipo musaranho ou furão (ou coisa parecida :SbQuestion2: ) do qual por evolução (vamos acreditar que sim :yb624:  e esquecer as asneiras que temos feito) teremos resultado como espécie Humana.

Efectivamente são difíceis porque não os compreendemos, não compreendemos como funcionam, mas vamos compreender... :Whistle:  :SbSourire19: ...e...quanto à quarta pancada, a próxima, gosto de pensar como os Gauleses do Asterix que a pior coisa que nos poderia acontecer, seria o céu cair-nos em cima da cabeça (lá está a quarta pancada :yb624: , eles já pensavam nisso), ora como os amanhas nunca são a véspera desse dia...está tudo bem :yb624:  :yb624: ...e por isso é que vamos ter tempo de compreender como funcionam estes animais magníficos.

Muito Obrigado Rui pela correcção, vou editar o texto e corrigir o título e mais alguns erros ortográficos que entretanto detectei.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Pedro, quem me dera ter a capacidade de traduzir um artigo destes em 2 horas. É muito mais fácil criticar do que fazer. Os teus conhecimentos linguisticos e a tua disponibilidade para ajudar são uma enorme mais valia para este forum. Eu releio as tuas traduções ,porque aprendo sempre mais do que quando li o original em inglês. E aprendo por 2 motivos :
- torno a ler 
- entendo coisas que não tinha conseguido traduzir convenientemente
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Pedro, quem me dera ter a capacidade de traduzir um artigo destes em 2 horas. É muito mais fácil criticar do que fazer. Os teus conhecimentos linguisticos e a tua disponibilidade para ajudar são uma enorme mais valia para este forum. Eu releio as tuas traduções ,porque aprendo sempre mais do que quando li o original em inglês. E aprendo por 2 motivos :
> - torno a ler 
> - entendo coisas que não tinha conseguido traduzir convenientemente
> Cump.
> Rui


 :Olá: My dear friend, what can I say? well...like the Beatles...I say, It's all in the mind. By the way, would you care to join me for a cup of tea? Earl Grey perhaps...Gren tea, Jasmim flavour, deffinetly! But By all means I prefer white tea Jade Arrow!

Tradução: Meu estimado amigo, que posso eu dizer? bem...tal como os Beatles (carochas)...Eu digo, Está tudo na mente. Já agora, gostarias de me acompanhar numa chávena de chá? Earl Grey (Conde Cinzento-tradução à pressa) talvez...Chá verde, sabor a Jasmim, definitivamente! Mas por tudo, eu prefiro chá branco Flecha de Jade!

Um of topic (fora de tópico) só para variar :yb624:  . Bom fim de semana.
Já agora, vou traduzir o outro artigo e aproveitar para promover intercâmbio entre o autor e o fórum dele e o nosso. Vamos lá ver se consigo o intercâmbio. :SbOk3:  

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Pedro,

Acho excelente o teu interesse neste tipo de organismos, estás a planear produzir plâncton para alimentá-los? Onde estás a pensar fazer as colheitas de plâncton? Estou super curioso para saber o resultado, não só o interesse alimentar de organismos tropicais em plâncton da nossa costa, assim como a sobrevivência do mesma em águas tropicais?! Se não estou enganado o Oceanário também realiza colheitas de plâncton mas em mergulho com escafandro, salvo erro o o objectivo é colher misidáceos. E fotos desse aquário em U???

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  Boa noite Ricardo




> Olá Pedro,
> Acho excelente o teu interesse neste tipo de organismos, estás a planear produzir plâncton para alimentá-los?


A Estação Litoral da Aguda, tem a sua própria criação de plâncton nuns balões de vidro enormes e há muito tempo que "sonho" com o reactor de plâncton da Aquamedic e quem sabe será a opção mais tarde. Produzir será sem dúvida interessante e muito provávelmente o passo evolutivo seguinte depois de aprender a recolher e usar o plâncton fresco. Para já a ideia é aproveitar um recurso natural do nosso mar, aprender a recolhê-lo, se possível analizar e fotografar ao microscópio, estudar a sua aplicação, recolher, analizar e transmitir os resultados.




> Onde estás a pensar fazer as colheitas de plâncton?


Para já talvez na Praia da Aguda aqui em Vila Nova de Gaia, mas ainda vou ponderar.




> Estou super curioso para saber o resultado, não só o interesse alimentar de organismos tropicais em plâncton da nossa costa, assim como a sobrevivência do mesma em águas tropicais?! Se não estou enganado o Oceanário também realiza colheitas de plâncton mas em mergulho com escafandro, salvo erro o o objectivo é colher misidáceos.


Também estou supercurioso e só me pergunto como é que ainda não houve quem se metesse a fazer isso, excepção feita aos nossos companheiros do Brasil que até nos explicaram como se faz, o que finalmente me permitiu "encaixar as peças no lugar". Se calhar já houve quem o fizesse e faça mas não relata.
Quanto ao Oceanário fará colheitas e muito mais, mas não divulga, não partilha os conhecimentos. Hoje em dia existe grande contraste de atitude em relação à que existia há 20 ou 30 anos. O conhecimento é guardado e os que não fazem parte do grupo restrito, a maioria de que nós fazemos parte, é vista como não merecedora de confiança, digna da informação ou sequer dos conhecimentos. Enfim se calhar vão salvar o mundo :Whistle: ..sinais do tempo...Pessoas como nós são vistas como o problema ou parte dele e não a solução ou uma das soluções. Posso afirmar com orgulho que no universo das aves, por exemplo, foram e são em muitos casos os particulares e a sua dedicação que fizeram e fazem a diferença e evitaram o pior, o Diamante de Gould é um exemplo disso. Onde é que estavam as instituições... :Whistle:  O crescimento da espécie Humana é positivo, ou seja, esta intervém de modo a tornar viável o inviável, e tu és Biologo por isso sabes bem do que estou a escrever, ora assim sendo vai continuar a crescer e a ocupar tudo. Os animais e as plantas ou se ajustam ou desaparecem e ninguém vai travar os interesses económicos, a ambição desmedida e insana. A agricultura intensiva, pesca intensiva, tudo intensivo para ganhar mais e sustentar tal crescimento vai continuar, por isso é que pessoas como nós são parte da solução e não do problema. Que nos deixem continuar a aprender e conhecer estes organismos e um dia se mais não se puder fazer, pelo menos estarão preservados no meio doméstico. O Diamante de Gould, está quase extinto na Australia, porém é um pássaro considerado e classificado actualmente como doméstico e muito difundido no mundo inteiro e com um pool genético muito vasto. Se não fossem os particulares, hoje provávelmente já não existiria ou estaria em vias de deixar de existir como outros que não tiveram a mesma sorte.




> E fotos desse aquário em U???


Aquário em U???  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: , pois...isto é o que dá dar uma de moderno :Whistle:   :HaEbouriffe:  :Big Grin: e escrever em linguagem de telemóvel :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  "Ke" eu não sei escrever. O aquário é hexagonal e o "U" pretende ser uma forma escrita de "O", ou seja o "o das gorgónias"... até porque quando escrevi pensei cá para mim que o "U" me soava a unterwasser ou underwater, enfim o U qualquer coisa, um submarino :yb624: , mas deixei ficar...acho que vou ter de alterar :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .
Como disse, o aquário está a ser preparado e logo que tenha as peças no sitio, apresento aqui neste tópico e no tópico das disposições de aquários.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

P.S.: Aproveito para colocar aqui uma fotografia de qualidade modesta até porque foi obtida quase na escuridão, mas serve para mostrar os três Dunckerocampus dactyliophorus, os Duckerocampinhos como lhes chamo, a dormir junto da gorgónia purpura.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Pedro  :Olá:  

Muito interessante esta tua nova experiência...vou seguir este tópico com muita atenção!  :SbOk3:  

Voçês conhecem o reactor de plancton da ZC?

- http://www.zc-aquarientechnik.de/zc-...onreaktor.html

- http://archiv.korallenriff.de/reaktoren.html

- http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/20...totm/index.php

Estou a pensar adquirir um reactor destes...infelizmente só daqui a uns meses (tenho outras prioridades).
O que vos parece? :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá Pedro  
> 
> Muito interessante esta tua nova experiência...vou seguir este tópico com muita atenção!  
> 
> Voçês conhecem o reactor de plancton da ZC?
> 
> - http://www.zc-aquarientechnik.de/zc-...onreaktor.html
> 
> - http://archiv.korallenriff.de/reaktoren.html
> ...


 :Olá: Boa noite Ricardo
A ideia é boa e o reactor da manuela krupps está um FVM (Faça Você Mesmo) interessante. O recator da reefkeeping também é interessante e pela explicação dada parece-me que o dono tem bem consciencia e aplica, que o fito-plâncton é para fornecer aos corais e não só para criar o zoo-plâncton, de resto esse aspecto é cada vez mais reforçado, ou seja, o fito-plâncton pela sua dimensão, abundancia e fraca motilidade, será o mais ingerido pelos organismos filtradores. 
Quanto a comprares :Whistle: ...para quem construiu tam belo e magnifico sistema como o teu, também deve construir o próprio reactor de plâncton porque engenho e sabedoria para isso não te falta. A titulo de exemplo, a Estação Litoral da Aguda usa uns balões de vidro enormes que expõe a luz forte e tem ventilados, e aí produz o plâncton que quer. Esses balões compram-se em casa de material para laboratórios, mas não será necessário tanto, um garrafão poderá servir, enfim é uma questão de analizar o que mais convém.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Santos

eheh...obrigado pelos elogios, mas também são exagero  :SbSmileyBisous:  .

Acho este reactor interessante, pelo facto de ter um "ciclo" para manter e criar fito e zooplâncton num só local, um pequeno "aquário" de 40x25x25.
É diferente de ter garrafas, garrafões, ou mangas plásticas. Assim dá para ficar mais arrumadinho por baixo do aqua...acho que já basta a confusão de fios, tubos, reactores, garrafa de Co2, etc... :yb665:  
Mas se souber um ou dois promenores daquilo, não há nada mais fácil de fazer.  :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Bom dia Pedro,

Que espécies de plâncton (fito e zoo) cultiva a ELA?

Conheces o livro do Martin Moe sobre a reprodução de Pseudochromis fridmani (Breeding the Orchid Dottiback)? O tipo colhia também plâncton natural para alimentar os alevins, depois tinha o cuidado de filtrar com uma rede de malha maior um predador do próprio plâncton que também era apanhado. Uma vez que estás na mesma onda sugeria dares uma olhadela, é um livro pequeno e divertido.

O problema dos corais não fotossintéticos é mesmo a trabalheira que dão, mas acredito que se fores bem sucedido na tua primeira experiência outros "malucos" te seguirão... eu não me incluo, se tivesse tempo para produzir plâncton seria para cultivar palhaços... e enriquecer a alimentação do aquário.

Concordo em absoluto contigo na partilha de conhecimentos em relação às instituições públicas, já tentei por várias vezes visitar as instalações onde reproduzem corais no Oceanário e até à data não consegui. Infelizmente ainda não pertenço ao grupo dos frequentadores do fórum que têm conhecimentos lá dentro para visitar o mesmo.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Bom dia Pedro,
> 
> Que espécies de plâncton (fito e zoo) cultiva a ELA?


 :Olá: Boa pergunta... :Coradoeolhos: , tenho de lá ir e falar com o Mike Weber, ele constuma ser acessível e cooperante. Vamos lá ver. Já agora que publicações sobre plâncton conheces, para além da que mencionas mais abaixo, sejam estas académicas ou não...compro tudo, pode ser Inglês, Francês, Italiano, Espanhol, olha até Dimarquês....embora esta última eu dispense :Whistle:  :yb663: .




> Conheces o livro do Martin Moe sobre a reprodução de Pseudochromis fridmani (Breeding the Orchid Dottiback)? O tipo colhia também plâncton natural para alimentar os alevins, depois tinha o cuidado de filtrar com uma rede de malha maior um predador do próprio plâncton que também era apanhado. Uma vez que estás na mesma onda sugeria dares uma olhadela, é um livro pequeno e divertido.


Conheço mas não o tenho. Vou tratar de o comprar. Obrigado.




> O problema dos corais não fotossintéticos é mesmo a trabalheira que dão, mas acredito que se fores bem sucedido na tua primeira experiência outros "malucos" te seguirão... eu não me incluo, se tivesse tempo para produzir plâncton seria para cultivar palhaços... e enriquecer a alimentação do aquário.


É tão bom ser "maluco"...evita que se fique mesmo maluco, formatado num ano qualquer de Nosso Ford (Admiravel Mundo Novo - Aldous Huxley) agarrado ao soma, ou agarrado aos ecarans do Farenheit 451 (Farenheit 451 de Ray Bradbury), acredita. Inclui-te que vais gostar, a vida vai-te correr mais tranquila, menos noias, e tens sempre apoio porque quando passas, sorriem, acenam, e dizem baixinho...é maluco mas não morde, não é dos nossos...e ninguém te incomoda até porque nem sabem como dado estares numa onda completamente diferente que não entendem. :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :SbOk5:  :JmdALEnvers:  :JmdFou2:  :SbLangue17:  :Big Grin: , e depois quando alcanças algo, aí então passas a mito e nem te questionam, mesmo se o devessem fazer. Enfim...Welcome to the Brave New World at its best, Welcome to the Machine (Bem vindo ao Admirável Mundo Novo no seu Melhor, Bem vindo à máquina) ou não, a escolha é tua, lembra-te de que...we are programmed to receive, but you can never leave (Eagles - Hotel California) (estamos programados para receber mas nunca podes partir) ou não...a escolha é tua e o cheiro a maresia, o ar do mar, o mar, é irresistivel (embora eu passase bem sem as dores de costas de carregar a água :EEK!:  :yb624: )




> Concordo em absoluto contigo na partilha de conhecimentos em relação às instituições públicas, já tentei por várias vezes visitar as instalações onde reproduzem corais no Oceanário e até à data não consegui. Infelizmente ainda não pertenço ao grupo dos frequentadores do fórum que têm conhecimentos lá dentro para visitar o mesmo.


Sinais do tempo, da histeria ambientaleira...isso passa...e se essas instituições quizerem saber/aprender algo, por mim falo, cá estou/estamos para ajudar e há muita gente habilitade neste nosso forum para isso.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a tarde
Há muito que pretendia ter continuado este tópico mas as coisas não correram da feição que eu pretendia/planeava. Seja como for a Gorgónia manteve-se bem até Junho passado altura em que começou a dar sinais de problemas. Essa altura coincidiu também com o culminar de várias situações que se combinaram, qual lei de murphy, entre si e foram a dificuldade de obter o plâncton vivo em boas condições porque com Shark Bags não funciona muito bem, é necessário efectuar mais de 15 passagens e depois o Shark Bag tem de vir dentro de um balde com água natural do mar fresca tendo o topo da manga fora de água para espalhar o menos possível, plâncton livre, porque um boa parte do plâncton fica preso no tecido e perde-se. 
Tinha ainda o plâncton comercial, mas os fornecimentos tornaram-se cada vez mais difíceis, particularmente do da Kent e quando resolvi re-correr à fornecimento on-line já foi tarde.
Ainda a juntar a tudo isto, em Março procedi aos contactos para adquirir a rede de plâncton e acabei por protelar a aquisição até à data.
Fica a experiência e os contactos que me vão permitir fazer de modo diferente daqui em diante e assim vou colocar os contactos que tenho para obtenção de redes de plâncton a preços interessantes podendo quem o quiser efectuar a sua aquisição ou então se quiser comprar em sociedade comigo, poderá manifestar tal até ao fim deste mês neste tópico e os custos serão a dividir por tantos associados quantos os que manifestarem tal vontade, obviamente que a proximidade geográfica é obrigatória para efectuarem sociedade comigo. O Preço da rede poderá ir até 150 ou 160 euros, e será quase seguramente de 153 mícron, dado ser uma malha que satisfaz a maior parte dos organismos habitualmente mantidos pela comunidade nos seus sistemas de recife, mas não fica posto de lado a aquisição de uma outra rede de 20 ou 40 ou 60 mícron.
e agora transcrevo os dados relativos aos sites onde se pode comprar redes de plâncton manuais e não só:


Neste site encontrei as redes que achei serem mais adequadas e efectuei o contacto para rede de 20 mícron que ficará por cerca de 125 dollars com portes incluidos (na altura achava esta medida mais adequada)

http://www.aquaticresearch.com/bongo_nets.htm

aqui neste site também é interessante e tem uns modelos acessíveis e adequados para zoo-plâncton

http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/...ories/ssid/816

http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/.../1297/cid/4157

http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/...items/cid/4304

aqui foi onde encontrei as redes da Lamotte cujo representante fica na baixa de Lisboa num local bem conhecido, Praça da Figueira (se não me engano ao lado da casa do Bicos), na altura que telefonei para lá custavam 150 euros mais portes, rede de 153 mícron

http://www.lamotte.com/pages/edu/1063.html

http://www.lamotte.com/pages/global/distrib/europe.html




> *Portugal*
> 
> *J. Roma, Lda.
> *Praca da Figueira, 12-1 Esq.,
> 1100-241 Lisboa
> Tel: 351 218 810 130
> Fax: 351 218 810 139
> 							Email:*humberto@jroma.pt*
> 							 							Website: *www.jroma.pt
> *Contact: Humberto Ribeiro


aqui neste site tanto vendem as redes como o tecido, o nittex a metro

http://www.wildco.com/vw_prdct_mdl.a...t_mdl_cd=78100

aqui neste site de uma empresa Dinamarquesa temos material de ponta para profissionais e por isso fica como informação, têm inclusive bombas de plâncton

http://www.kc-denmark.dk/public_html/plankton.htm

http://www.kc-denmark.dk/index.htm

aqui temos como fazer uma rede de plâncton caseira com meias de nylon que obviamente não será a mais eficaz, mas à falta de melhor...

http://serc.carleton.edu/microbelife.../plankton.html

aqui um exemplo de rede de plâncton

http://el.erdc.usace.army.mil/zebra/...nkton_nets.htm

e por fim temos os "shark bags" que também servem embora não sejam os mais adequados e perde-se boa parte do plâncton. Eu tenho dois que comprei a uma loja que faz publicidade aqui no fórum e as anuncia como tal. Esses sacos têm uma finalidade bem diferente mas podem servir, alias foi o que me ajudou a manter a gorgónia purpura que comprei em Janeiro deste ano a acabei por perder por falta de meios de recolha melhores, falta ou dificuldade de obtenção de plâncton comercial como seja o da Kent que a dada altura desapareceu do mercado, a voragem do calor recente que levou o resto, enfim, uma situação que futuramente será melhor gerida com os conhecimentos entretanto adquiridos. 
Tenho as mangas ou Shark Bags disponíveis e posso ajudar a recolher o plâncton por esse meio até se ter um rede mesmo de plâncton, por isso Pedro se quiseres telefona e combinamos :SbOk3: . Vou continuar o tópico do plâncton e vou propor, à semelhança do se fez na recolha e água, a compra conjunta da rede de plâncton e quantos mais forem, mais acessível fica, logo se verá. Uma coisa é certa, sozinho ou acompanhado eu continuo :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno
P.S.: Júlio Macieira, estes são os dados/contactos de que te falei para obter as redes e como poderás ver, é bem mais fácil do que o que imaginavas e acessível.

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Ora viva, aí está um interessante projecto que tenho muita curuosidade em acompanhar, infelizmente ja gostava de ver o Hexagonal montado mas enfim, agora estou ca para se for preciso passar uma noitada a vota dele para o montar de vez, se precisar de sump tenho por aqui um ou outro aquarios de 80 litros encostado.

Fico a espera de ver a evoluçao deste fabuloso desafio com a certeza de nos tornar ainda mais conhecedores.

Abraço grande

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ora viva, aí está um interessante projecto que tenho muita curiosidade em acompanhar, infelizmente já gostava de ver o Hexagonal montado mas enfim, agora estou cá para se for preciso passar uma noitada a vota dele para o montar de vez, se precisar de sump tenho por aqui um ou outro aquários de 80 litros encostado.
> 
> Fico a espera de ver a evolução deste fabuloso desafio com a certeza de nos tornar ainda mais conhecedores.
> 
> Abraço grande


 :Olá: Viva Hugo e obrigado pelo interesse e apoio. 

Relativamente ao Hexagonal sabes bem todo o "enredo" que se pode na mesma resolver e pôr em prática...seja como for já tenho outra solução melhor e um pouco maior :yb665: ...talvez te lembres se ter ter falado de uma mesa em mármore travertino com vidro no centro com a qual embirrava apesar de bonita e ter sido inclusive procurada  por mim que a comprei de seguida. Na realidade o que me fazia embirrar eram os bibelots e o ter de lhe limpar o pó :yb665:  ou melhor dizendo, transferir o pó porque digam o que disserem nós nunca limpamos o pó, apenas o transferimos de um lado para o outro mas o danado volta...até eu ter tido a ideia e assim o vidro do centro que ocupa 90% da área da mesa, vai sair (e o raio dos bibelots também... :SbSourire:  :SbSourire19: ) e vai nascer ali o aquário das gorgónias....oportunamente falaremos mais e esses aquários de 80 litros podem ser interessantes para a caixa depuradora (=sump)....e acabou-se a "transferência de pó" :SbSourire19: ...

Agora aproveito para informar que procedi hoje ao contacto para a aquisição das redes de plâncton e se tudo correr bem uma destas duas virá agora e talvez mais tarde a outra. Em principio será a de 60 mícron para termos alguma possibilidade de recolher plâncton com tamanho próximo dos rotiferos, mas a outra de 80 mícrons é também muito interessante. As redes em si não são assim muito caras, a de 60 mícrons custa 62 dollars e a de 80 mícrons 52 dollars, os portes é que são caros, 30 dollars....podia ser pior...

Esta é a de 60 mícron e a que me interessa mais. O frasco de recolha tem a tampa no fundo para facilitar o débito depois de recolher. Tem 45 cm de comprimento e cerca de 12,5 cm de diâmetro no topo se não me engano. Os cabos de tracção e o arnês são em aço inoxidável.


Esta é a de 80 mícron e tem a vantagem de ser mais manejável em águas superficiais. Tem 38 cm de comprimento e os cabos de tracção assim como arnês, são em corda de Nylon.


http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/...ories/ssid/816

http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/.../1297/cid/4157

http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/...items/cid/4304


vamos lá ver se corre bem, caso não consiga desta loja on-line, tenho de mandar vir de outra e talvez possa ser mais caro. 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a tarde

A rede está encomendada. Os 30 Dollars não eram de portes mas sim de taxas administrativas para pagamentos por transferencia que foram retirados por ser o pagamento efectuado de outro modo, mesmo assim os portes são elevados dado só efectuarem por DHL :Admirado: , mas foi o que consegui, vamos lá ver se corre bem. O tempo de entrega são 5 semanas.



Relativamente ao aquário, já comecei a tratar, oportunamente darei mais informações.

Para já tenho a ideia de procurar fazer um diorama, se é que lhe posso chamar assim, parecido com o que se vê nesta imagem que o Júlio recolheu no Mar Vermelho em 2006. 



Não sei se terá tantas Dendronephtyias e possivelmente terá outras gorgónias, logo se verá. Os Ramos de coral já os tenho.

A iluminação que para já planeio será para efectuar com leds da Hydor 

http://www.hydor.it/index_en.htm como se vê na imagem abaixo 





ou os que coloquei neste tópico http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....2507#post72507, vamos la ver se pode ser.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: m dia

"Habemos" rede de plâncton... :SbSourire: 

Tal como havia dito, informo que chegou a rede de plâncton de 60 mícron. Foi bem mais rápido do que as previstas 5 semanas. Para começar serve. Mais tarde e se resultar compro outras de outros calibres de malha, possivelmente as da La Motte, ou "fabrico" eu próprio para mim porque agora conhecendo o tecido já sei onde e como o encontrar.
Logo que possa vou começar a experimentar embora a altura neste momento não seja das mais propicias para mim e esta semana as marés também não estão de feição para a disponibilidade que tenho e agora anoitece mais cedo, o que para a recolha de plâncton é bom mas para recolha de água é mais complicado. Tudo se resolverá.

A seguir vou construir o aquário e a luminária que como disse será em leds de baixo rendimento (tem de se dizer de baixo rendimento para não se confundir com os de alto rendimento com os quais o Miguel Marçal dos Santos está a desenvolver aplicação para fins de iluminação de sistemas marinhos de recife fotossintético http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=6654  :Coradoeolhos:  :SbSourire:  :Palmas:  para ti Miguel Marçal dos Santos, excelente projecto.)
Até ter o novo sistema a funcionar, vou experimentando colocar o plâncton no sistema actualmente em funcionamento.

É de dimensões praticas para manusear.



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Depois de ter finalmente adquirido a rede de plâncton de 60 micron, 



começei a fazer recolha de plâncton de modo esporádico dado que o momento não é dos melhores em termos de disponibilidade para mim e ainda não tenho o sistema "u das gorgónias" montado. Sem saber muito bem o que estava a recolher, porque só conseguia e consigo ver o zooplâncton de maior calibre, lá fui recolhendo e dando aos poucos corais que me sobraram depois da vaga de calor que eliminou a maior parte do que eu tinha. Mesmo assim deu para observar a reacção dos poucos corais que me restaram mas só agora consegui estabilizar o sistema e ainda é muito cedo para tirar conclusões, além da reacção dos corais noto que os peixes, que felizmente pouco ou nada sofreram, ficam mais vivos/exuberantes embora só dê o plâncton à luz do luar artificial, mas nota-se que ficam mais exuberantes.... Seja como for lá vou recolhendo o plâncton esporadicamente e este fim de semana que passou aconteceu encontrar o Telmo Ri Fernandes que me acompanhou e se ofereceu para fotografar o que quer que existisse na amostra que lhe dei e é a revelação...as imagens "falam" por si...




> Pedro, procurei fotografar tudo que tinha forma de bicho 
>  Depois dou-t as fotos todas em pen assim como fotos de mais amostras que colectares.
>  Envio-te neste mail fotos com ampliação de 100x
>  Nos próximos mais envio-te as que tirei com ampliação de 40x (seres maiores bem visíveis a olho nu) e com ampliações de 400x (apenas descobri um, o resto são pormenores das outras)
>  Tenho um vídeo de um animal a defecar fitoplâncton, até se vê o fitoplâncton verde a sair e a motilidade intestinal do bicharoco. Não sei se o vídeo está muito bom mas ao microscópio foi interessante.
> 
>  Como te disse, a primeira amostra foi depois de ter abanado o frasco. A segunda deixei repousar e a terceira só do fundo. Quando recolhi a amostra depois de deixar assentar, vi tantos bichos como com a amostra misturada, com a diferença de todos que vi estarem vivos. 
>  Quando tirei do fundo a quantidade era muito maior, comparativamente ás outras duas, mas n observei animais vivos. 
>  O sedimento tem portanto muita bicharada, mas morta na sua maioria.
> ...


Plâncton aumentado 400 vezes

Chamo-lhe também "Trilobite" e lembra-me os animais que um dia povoaram os mares do nosso planeta até que há 250 milhões de anos um corpo celeste que embateu no nosso planeta, pôs fim à sua existência bem como à existência de mais de 90% da vida marinha existente na altura e 70% da vida terreste, foi desse armagedão que surgiram os Dinossauros que mais tarde e por sua vez seriam extintos noutro " amargedão " que se pensa ser de forma idêntica... para citar uma frase que uma vez disse ao Júlio...e foi o canudo, lá se foram...mas a natureza é fantástica e soube se refazer, como sempre tem feito, uma duas, mais vezes...


A outra "Trilobite" mas transparente, possivelmente a mesma mas aumentada 100 vezes


mais plâncton aumentado 100 vezes
























a este chamo-lhe a "amonite"



e há ainda mais fotografias de plâncton aumentado 100 vezes e até um vídeo que não sei se cabe cá no fórum, logo se verá. 
Resta-me agradecer a ajuda que o Telmo me deu em fotografar a amostra que lhe dei, dado que ainda não tenho equipamento que me permita isso. Oportunamente colocarei mais imagens.
Este micro-mundo marinho é fantástico. Obrigado Telmo pela ajuda que deste ao fotografar a amostra que te dei e pela companhia que me fizeste bem como interesse pelo que que te pude transmitir do pouco que sei.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno
P.S.: Peço desculpa por "sair à Francesa" mas hoje é o aniversário do meu filho Nuno Pedro e tem de ser....

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Pedro,

Muito interessante essas amostras, mas com pouca diversidade. Algas o telmo não fotografou? Só me parece ver um espécie nas fotos. Imaginava uma amostra de plancton muito mais concentrada.

Ofereço-me para ir ctg testar essa rede de novo e levar uma amostra para fotografar. Tenho acesso a equipamento que me permita fazer fotos deste tipo.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> Muito interessante essas amostras, mas com pouca diversidade. Algas o Telmo não fotografou? Só me parece ver um espécie nas fotos. Imaginava uma amostra de plâncton muito mais concentrada.
> 
> Ofereço-me para ir ctg testar essa rede de novo e levar uma amostra para fotografar. Tenho acesso a equipamento que me permita fazer fotos deste tipo.
> 
> Abraço
> Nuno Silva


 :Olá: Viva Nuno
Há mais fotografias que não coloquei e aproveito para colocar agora e o Telmo ainda terá mais outras. 
Ainda estou a "aperfeiçoar" a "técnica" da recolha de plâncton que nunca aprendi ou me ensinaram, enfim procuro desenrascar-me sozinho (como sempre...) e como a disponibilidade é tão pouca, tenho recolhido essencialmente ao fim da tarde e muito esporadicamente, além disso só desta última vez escolhi um sitio que fica relativamente abrigado da rebentação de ondas directas, o que me permitiu evitar recolher demasiado sedimento que nem :EEK!:  se imagina existir na coluna de água em suspensão, uma areia fina, viscosa que forma uma "lama". Trata-se de uma "poça" bem grande e profunda que recebe água das ondas mas de modo controlado e isso faz a diferença. Seja como for ainda não fui à noite e quero fazer isso. Vou ver o que posso fazer nesse sentido e se quiseres seria interessante então participares bem como o Telmo e mais pessoas até (Pedro Azevedo.. :yb665: ... :SbSourire: ). Ainda não tenho lanternas para ir à noite, daquelas estanques que se colocam na cabeça, mas vou ver o que se arranja. 

Um aspecto muito importante é de que quem quer que pretenda participar nestas "expedições" tenha equipamento que lhe permita ficar dentro de água bem acima da cintura durante uma, duas ou mesmo mais horas, numa água muito fria e cada vez mais à medida que o inverno se aproxima, pelo que deverão tal como eu, vestir um fato de mergulho de 5 ou 7mm e usar luvas para poderem fazer a recolha confortavelmente. Posso dizer que nesta última recolha e apesar de nunca ter tido frio e até me apetecer ficar mais tempo, perdi temporariamente alguma sensibilidade nas mãos uma vez que não usei luvas e fui de manga curta envergando apenas as calças com alças e peito do fato de mergulho de 5mm. Da próxima levo luvas e visto a segunda peça do fato de mergulho. Os botins/botas de mergulho deverão preferencialmente ser de sola dura para facilitar a deslocação e equilíbrio, principalmente com ondulação forte.
Obrigado pelo teu interesse e disponibilidade. Como disse acima, vou ver a melhor altura e então aviso-vos (mesmo que seja para ir de madrugada :yb665:  :SbSourire: ...)
Plâncton ampliado 100 vezes



















Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Foi de facto interessante.... Uma aula de campo inesperada com o melhor professor possível. Desde já muito obrigado Pedro.  :SbOk:  ( o anjo a comer esponja, os cirurgiões a comer algas passado 5 minutos... tudo aqui ao lado sem sabermos, e continuamos a dar-lhes só fast food)

Quanto à diversidade, também achei o mesmo... pouca diversidade, no entanto as fotos não ficam por aqui, há mais diversidade nas outras fotos mas não muito mais. Em principio serão colocadas amanhã assim como os pequenos videos.
Algas claro que havia... muitas.... Mas o objectivo era mesmo fotografar reino animal.

Era interessante, e penso que já é um grande desafio, identificar estes seres que aqui aparecem.

A diferença entre o "unicelular" e o que aqui vemos é enorme. Sendo que, para visualizarmos seres unicelulares, a maior parte das vezes é necessário corar a lâmina (principalmente quando a cor de fundo é o transparente da água). Por isso penso que exista na amostra muito mais diversidade só que passa despercebida mesmo ao microscópio.
Outra informação importante é o facto de toda esta bicharada estar em 7 gotas retiradas de um tupperware. Ainda que se trate de uma amostra, penso que há muitos outros seres que continuam no tupperware e não foram fotografados. As minhas desculpas para os mesmos.... :SbSourire20: 

Editado : Editei para dizer que na 4ª imagem, se olharem com atenção consegue-se ver as pinças minúsculas do que penso ser uma larva ou ninfa de caranguejo.  Tem apenas 3 pares de patas, o que é comum nos artropodes, as formas larvares têm sempre menos pares de patas, acontece o mesmo com os ácaros que chateiam os cães e também são artropodes por isso é que eu sei... quanto ao plâncton é começar a saber

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Viva, fico realmente fascinado com este artigo, estou a acompanha-lo a par e passo, e vou querer acompanha-lo em campo tambem assim que tiver opurtunidade. Fabuloso ver que existe esta vida onde nós e nao a vemos.
Uma questão que coloco é, estes seres se chegarem vivos ao nosso aquário, para alem de servirem de alimento claro, será que se conseguem reproduzir (como que para ir mantendo um equilibrio)?

Abraços

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
O Telmo já me enviou mais fotografias e dois vídeos. Coloco agora aqui um vídeo onde se vê um "bichinho" a andar às voltas muito apressado...como se estivesse a pensar...



> é pá mas para onde foi o mar??? como é que eu saio daqui???...


 :SbSourire: . 

[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/MOV01871.MPG[/media]

Oportunamente colocarei o outro vídeo e fotografias.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva

Coloco agora o segundo vídeo onde se pode ver a motilidade intestinal de um dos "bichinhos" do plâncton.

[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/MOV01872.MPG[/media]

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Uma questão que coloco é, estes seres se chegarem vivos ao nosso aquário, para alem de servirem de alimento claro, será que se conseguem reproduzir (como que para ir mantendo um equilibrio)?


Não sei se amfipodes e copepodes provêm mais da rocha, e/ou se a água natural pode também trazer espécimes e/ou larvas...mas mysis é um caso de sucesso! :SbOk2:

----------


## Alberto Albuquerque

oi

Estou trabalhnado com MIcrificoflora do Rio São Francisco, preciso de adquirir umas redes de Palcton , alguém pode me indicar um fornecedor?

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Nuno, tirei as fotos com microscópio com ampliação de 50x, 100x e 400x. Acho que com lupa há alguns seres que é impossivel veres. 

Hugo, penso que é impossivel que estes seres se reproduzam no aquario, porque, na sua maioria, são formas larvares ou ninfas de seres maiores acabadas de eclodir dos minusculos ovos. Ou em diferentes estadios de desenvolvimento, sem capacidade de reprodução.
Por outro lado é possivel mimetizar um pouco este fenomeno colocando camarões com ovas no aquario, eles eclodem e é uma nuvem de pequenas larvas de camarões, Este fenómeno costuma ter lugar durante a noite por isso os peixes não aproveitam muito mas os LPS devem aproveitar. No entanto acho que são grandes demais para gorgónias e corais não fotossintéticos.
Esperam-se refutações claro.
Abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> oi
> 
> Estou trabalhando com Microfitoflora do Rio São Francisco, preciso de adquirir umas redes de Plâncton , alguém pode me indicar um fornecedor?


 :Olá: Viva
Se fores consultar o post nº 15 deste tópico encontras lá tudo. Mesmo assim aqui vai para ir ajudando




> Neste site encontrei as redes que achei serem mais adequadas e efectuei o contacto para rede de 20 mícron que ficará por cerca de 125 dollars com portes incluidos (na altura achava esta medida mais adequada)
> 
> http://www.aquaticresearch.com/bongo_nets.htm
> 
> aqui neste site também é interessante e tem uns modelos acessíveis e adequados para zoo-plâncton
> 
> http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/...ories/ssid/816
> 
> http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/.../1297/cid/4157
> ...


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Coloco agora as fotografias de detalhe que foram tiradas com ampliação de 400 vezes.





a minha favorita a que eu chamo "Trilobite" porque me lembra tais artropodes que um dia se extinguiram há 250 milhões de anos.









Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

